

Facebook and Skype readying deep integration Partnership - suprgeek
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20100929/exclusive-facebook-and-skype-readying-wide-ranging-integration-partnership/

======
riffraff
this makes a lot of sense for both, but something is not clear to me: what
will happen to the FB chat system, are they going to integrate that too
somehow? Wasn't FB chat slated to become a "normal" jabber service?

